# New Forum Category Added



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We are introducing today a new forum category called Social Issues with a Chronic Illness. Scroll down on the Forum index to find the new category. The new forums areealing with Relationships Working and CareersGoing to schoolWe would like to include ALL chronic illnesses in these forums so feel free to discuss anything that fits into the forum topics.We also moved Managing Anxiety and Depression to the new category.Some other changes on the forums:Food / Nutrition / Diet / Recipes was moved to the Treatments categoryGI and Health Related Book Reviews was moved to the Information Forums categorySupport Groups was moved to the Information Forums categoryEnjoy!Jeff


----------

